# Birdman might leave Hornets' nest



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

www.denverpost.com



> The Birdman will fly around this summer to check out his free-agent options.
> 
> New Orleans Hornets forward-center Chris "The Birdman" Andersen said Friday he will opt out of his $1.76 million contract for next season to become an unrestricted free agent. Andersen, who earned his nickname while playing for the Nuggets from 2001-04, averaged 7.7 points, 6.1 rebounds and 1.49 blocks this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

In the end, he's going to end up with the exact same deal as he is leaving. I think he just wants to go to a team that's winning and plays to more fans. His deal will be no different.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hopefully no team picks this loser up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really like Birdman and I hope he stays. I think his style of play would benefit from Byron's system a lot. He did get "Hornets Minutes" but he did prove himself IMO.

Good Luck to Birdman but I hope you stay.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea he probably wants to go to a winning team. He would make a nice role player coming off the bench getting blocks and boards


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chris Anderson is a pretty good bench player, but when/if he leaves, the Hornets have an opportunity to gain a similar player in Stromile Swift. With that being said, it really shouldn't hurt the Hornets much. Since they are a losing team, many players will want to leave, so this is just something to organization and fans will have to get used to.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For ol' times sake:

http://ampukkake.com/ext/sa/BIRDMAN2.wmv

we'll miss u Birdman! :laugh:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Lol!!!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If I am "Birdman" I might be nervous for awhile. Who is to say he is going to get more then 1.76 million for next season? I would have taken the safe money and the playing time for sure.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldnt worry you got a nice nucleus of talent in Dickau and Smith you have something to build on them maybe get teh lotto pick and get Andrew Bogut.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't be worrying for the Hornets in this situation but I have to think Birdman might be smacking his agent around if this happens to backfire.


----------

